
The Faery Tale Adventure: A personal history – The making of 1987 Amiga game - stevenwoo
https://medium.com/@dreamertalin/the-faery-tale-adventure-a-personal-history-4fae0617a18d
======
pinewurst
The author's other autobiographic essays are also worth reading:
[https://medium.com/@dreamertalin/index-of-talins-
autobiograp...](https://medium.com/@dreamertalin/index-of-talins-
autobiographical-essays-19dbdaffd564)

